# Immune Test



## PikoAN75 (2 mo ago)

Hi
I have Hypothyroidism but it is treated and suspected PCOS.
I had two miscarriages both due to no heartbeat at around 6weeks
But between these two I had a healthy baby thanks to ovulation stimulation.
Now because we are desperate for number two (trying fro 18months) and it is just not happening we have got in touch with IVF clinics. One was saying my eggs might be not good therefore I should a very expensive genetic test and the second one is pushing for immune testing because of my TSH issue.
But I am thinking that I had a healthy boy so my body might not be fighting a pregnancy like they say… it is just we can’t afford all those additional costs and since they are marked Red by the HFEA I am just wondering if anybody had a similar situation or some advices!! Thank you!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, 
sorry you find yourself in this predicament. 
firstly the clinic is in the money making business to put it bluntly. Obviously they need to get women pregnant or they won’t have any business but primarily they’re there to make money. 
so… as I see it you have two options,
1. do the extra investigations which will cost more money and may or may not show up any problems which can then be treated and hopefully a successful/shortened road to baby number 2
2. Don’t do any investigations, treat it as a numbers game and expect some hiccups (possibly more miscarriages) on the way. 
to expand a bit from my point of view, yes the extra tests cost money and maynot show anything is actually “wrong”, but then at least you will then know it’s just a numbers game with your eggs, everyone throws of chromosomally abnormal eggs and it’s just a case of “finding the good one” to have a successful pregnancy. So pretty much your going to be getting as many eggs as they can, (safely) and hopefully those eggs in that batch will have one or two that are good. If they find a “problem” from the tests then they can potentially treat you for that. 
Many ladies I’ve seen have had immune issues flare up after a first successful pregnancy that they had been totally unaware of.
Alternatively, you could do a couple of rounds of ivf without the additional testing and hopefully it was just a numbers game for the “good” egg. 
but even if they do find some type of “problem” that isn’t a guarantee either, and it’s sometimes a bit of trial and error medication wise as to what will work for you and the dosage etc.
if you just go straight into the ivf without additional testing I think it’s prudent to expect it to take a few tries and be realistic that you may have a couple more miscarriages along the way, and that way you can manage your expectations as well, well actually if you end up by testing and have something found it would also be prudent to be realistic about miscarriages going that way as well.
i probably haven’t helped you at all 😳 either way you choose has pro’s and con’s attached to it, maybe do a round first without any testing and see how you go if that’s possible, then the way to move forward might be clearer for you.


----------



## OursBlanc (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi @PikoAN75 .
It's so difficult to make these decisions when time is not on our side and we want the shortest, and simplest route to have our miracle baby. 

I am also hypothyroid and my anti-thyroid antibodies are over a thousand, d
should be under 30. I was told as long as TSH is under 2.5 prior to conception or starting any form of ART it will not have significant impact as you are classed as euthyroid. 

I think to some extent you have to trust your body since you were able grow and nurture another human being before so it must know what it has to do. 
Having said that I also think there are some investigations that might help you to decide the path you want to take going forward on your journey of having a sibling to you child. 
An AMH blood test should indicate egg reserves, and hysteroscopy can check the uterine cavity for any abnormalities, especially if you had c-section or potential fibroids. These test should be available on the NHS too - hopefully yoh have good GP that will understand your struggles to concieve and will refer you.
You mentioned that previously you had ovulation induction when conceived your baby.
Was this medication Clomid? Did you consider using it again? I presume you already monitor your cycle and check if you ovulate regularly. 
Best wishes for going forward.


----------



## PikoAN75 (2 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> Hey,
> sorry you find yourself in this predicament.
> firstly the clinic is in the money making business to put it bluntly. Obviously they need to get women pregnant or they won’t have any business but primarily they’re there to make money.
> so… as I see it you have two options,
> ...


----------



## PikoAN75 (2 mo ago)

thank you Stacey10 and Oursblanc Yes I got all kind of test done by the nhs including the AMH which is at good level. I had a hysteroscopy last year to check my tubes so basically I had a full MOT 😂 it was just these tests. My TSH is treated and we are bringing it down to 2 so hopefully it gets easier. So stressful!
may I ask if you go Easily pregnant with your thyroid?
i had letrozole when I had ovulation induction for my boy but at that point I was not ovulating at all… so it was easier because I had an issue and they could rectifyit! This time because I ovulate every month then I have no other choice to go to ivf as I was told that IUI would be pretty much useless for us.
I did ask if I could get letrozole again but they said it was pointless because I was ovulating… so frustrating!!


----------

